# Patrolman Jonathan Schmidt



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Patrolman Jonathan Schmidt

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Trumann Police Department
Arkansas*
End of Watch: Tuesday, April 12, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, April 12, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* In custody
Patrolman Jonathan Schmidt was shot and killed at approximately 11:30 pm as he and another officer made a traffic stop.

The officers were walking towards the car when an occupant opened fire, fatally wounding Patrolman Schmidt. The subject was taken into custody.

Patrolman Schmidt had served with the Trumann Police Department for four years. He is survived by his wife and three children.

Agency Contact Information
Trumann Police Department
221 S Melton Avenue
Trumann, AR 72472

Phone: (870) 483-6423

_*Please contact the Trumann Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Patrolman Schmidt.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Patrolman Schmidt


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in peace, Patrolman Schmidt.
Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

RIP Officer Schmidt.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

RIP Patrolman Schmidt


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer Schmidt


----------

